# Newbie - FLX Gladiator



## 2thdr (Aug 21, 2014)

Old guy (60 yo), novice skills on analog MTN bike (have a Giant Talon entry level hard tail). Wife and I decided to get ebikes with not much knowledge and no experience. Got her a Magnum Navigator X to do street riding and the paved/gravel trails around Tulsa. I wanted the ability to go with the guys up on our Turkey Mtn trails. (In Oklahoma a mountain is a hill in the prairie...LOL), so I got this FLX Gladiator v.1.0. 750W hub motor, pedal assist, with a throttle (doubt I'll use that). Please comment on our choices if you wish. Thanks.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210913/7f509b5d63980a29ffd3996483a5fd41.jpg


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

You two should have fun together, but if your pals ride rough trails, you might consider a suspension seatpost, and depending on how well your fork smooths the trail, a new fork.


----------



## 2thdr (Aug 21, 2014)

fos'l said:


> You two should have fun together, but if your pals ride rough trails, you might consider a suspension seatpost, and depending on how well your fork smooths the trail, a new fork.


It's hard to tell from the photo, but the FLX actually has a suspension seat post, albeit not much travel. +1 on the fork...of course the shop owner said it's a good unit, but I can find no markings or information on what it is. For my current skill level, I'll ride it for a while and see how I do.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Now, I see the seatpost and IMO a Thudbuster would be a big improvement. The fork is RST AFAICT, and could be as good as marginal, but that's it (again IMO).


----------

